# "La Flaca" aluminum added!!!



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

what kind of boat is that? Pretty sweet looking!


----------



## psonnen (Mar 1, 2011)

FS18 build that I did
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1298949893


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thats not a platform thats a master piece. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
Woow!!!!!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Truly a beautiful skiff to be proud of.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

where did you get your fish prints decal made from? Might have to design one for my skiff.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Killer Skiff!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

yep! She's a keeper!
Really nice platform!
I also see that you've reinforced your transome riser with some metal too! Was it flexing alot on you?


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

It is a work of art. Enjoy it


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome! She is a 10.


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

Two words...absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

I might have to build one of these. Beautiful skiff. My dad and brother are building a 20ft cc from bateau plans.... they are about 1/2 way through. Your skiff is really cool!!!!!


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

The whole package looks awesome. You did a great job on the boat and the platform is a work of art.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

You need to change then name from la flaca to "so damn sexy you"ll break your neck when I fly by"...
AMAZING JOB!!!!!!!


----------



## psonnen (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the comments! She is my pride and joy, by far the coolest project I've completed in my life. I feel that there will be more in the future. I was having some transom stress so I had that fixed. Mostly from trailering I think. Motor bounced around a good amount


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

You really need to change the name to APHRODITE. She was the great Olympian goddess of beauty, love, pleasure and and procreation.

Sounds like this boat to the tee. For the transom stress issues, Who wouldn't want to say " I busted the transom out of Aphrodite... ;D ;D ;D.

Beautiful ..simply Beautiful...Great job.


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

That is a great looking skiff. Nice work. Thinking about doing one myself, how wide is it in the very back and seems to have a slight v to it hows it ride-pole if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sean_Leatherbury (Jun 13, 2012)

> For the transom stress issues, Who wouldn't want to say " I busted the transom out of Aphrodite... ;D ;D ;D.


That statement... It's perfect. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## TARPON69 (May 9, 2008)

Fantastic , look really sexy , i love boat mixed canoe


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

This isn't the build but will give you an idea of how beautiful this boat is.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

man ! so sick !!! love that poll platform!!!!


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow.......very Nice!


----------



## psonnen (Mar 1, 2011)

check out http://www.itinerantangler.com/podcasts/2012/11/podcast_garage_skiff_with_paul.html
and
http://skiffrepublic.com/podcast-paul-sonnen-garage-built-skiff/


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Still think this is an awesome build. That is one sleek and sexy boat. BTW I am so stealing that platform design with some changes to suit me and my style. I think it would be great if it was hinged to flip back for hatch/motor access.

Swamp


----------



## psonnen (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys, it's been a while but wanted to let everybody know that "La Flaca" has been doing great!!! She has caught a bunch of fish and has blown my mind with her performance. Added a permatrim cav plate, power tech cupped 4 blade SS prop, trolling motor with Birdsall mount, and a removable cup holder. There have been some questions of performance/stats. Here are some stats

Still don't know exact hull weight I'm guessing 350lbs, I can pick up the rear end with the motor on the trailer 

She floats damn shallow and haven't had to go any shallower 4-6" depending on load

With new prop, top out at 28mph, cruise 20-24mph

Can run with jackplate all the way up and tabs down, she is running stupid skinny, motor still pissing good too but probably not the best for her. Runs great with Jack up 3inches. New prop is awesome!

Poles like a dream and fish's solo awesome as well! Dead silent stalking machine!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

that boat is ridiculous! please sell it to me! lol


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Did the permatrim make big difference?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

completely badass boat..oh yah & you built her besides!

-also like the water you fish..more pics please


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats a great looking skiff u built. Wish I had your skills. If u dont mind me asking where did u purchase the plascore material for deck and what size etc did u use?


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Exactly one year ago I post this:

_"Come on sonnen!!!! What are the rest of us suppose to do now?!! Damn that thing is BAD! 
_ 
Then you post this:








You HAVE to stop! I give up. I can't even understand how you get from a piece of plywood to what you have now. STOP!!! :'(


----------



## csrockcrusher (Jan 15, 2007)

That is one nice boat! I have a couple questions is this something that an average person with mechanical skills can build with the plans? And what is an average materials cost?


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am in the process of building that same boat. It is absolutely something the average guy or gal can build. If you can read tape measure and use a circular saw and follow the plans. The plans are very easy to follow and all the panels are laid out on plywood sheets, all dimensions are in the plans. The designer made it easy to build and if you are brave enough, easy to modify. 
Cost wise, i think I will have about $4-5,000 in mine once it is all rigged out, not including the motor. PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

LEAN-GREEN FISHIN' MACHINE !!!! Beautiful piece of work! Congrats.


----------



## mattpike77 (Mar 23, 2010)

Beautiful work! When I get some dollars and some time(in my next lifetime) i may build this boat. I've always liked it, but it's great to see a few really, really nice builds of it showing up.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

One of many great thing about building one of these boats is you don't have to have a huge amount of cash to start the build. An initial layout of around $1500 will get you all the plywood(good okoume BS1088 marine ply), glass and epoxy to get the hull complete and quite a bit of the interior framing done. That is 2-3 months worth of work for the average builder. After that you can budget for the rest and buy stuff as you need it. It is an awesome feeling, building your own skiff. Try it, you'll love it!


----------

